# I'm really upset - where is Elgarian???



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Let's think about this very carefully.

1. Elgarian (Alan) has been absent for almost a month.
2. In the past, every time he had to be away for just a week, he used to let us know about it in advance - nothing, this time around. He just went out in smoke, suddenly.
3. Alan seemed to enjoy himself here quite a bit. It seems unlikely that he would just quit the forum without talking to anyone about it.
4. He didn't seem to be under any pressure to curb some sort of Internet addiction or to decrease his time spent with opera to focus more on his family or something - much the opposite, he seemed to indicate that his wife enjoyed opera as well and watched it with him.

So, his abrupt absence makes no sense.

Given that Alan is one of the most beloved users here with his keen intelligence, witty humor, and friendly/convivial personality, I'm really worried about this. I miss him, and I wonder what is going on.

I don't know how old Alan is (opera lovers are often in the geriatric population), what's the state of his health, or whether he is in the habit of crossing busy streets while absent-mindedly listening to opera on his iPod.

My fantasy - more akin to a nightmare - is that he had a car accident, or a heart attack, whatever, and is in a hospital, or dead. I hope I'm not being too melodramatic, but yes, the thought has crossed my mind.

I certainly hope not, cross my fingers and wish that instead, his computer had some nasty virus, he called the geek squad and they couldn't fix it, he ordered another one but it was delivered to the wrong address, etc. Then once he is up and running again he will be back here and will laugh of my concerns.

But is there anyone here who knows him more closely and can find out what's going on? If he doesn't come back, I think I need some closure.

I'm 53 and hopefully not about to die (although I did have some health scares). But you know, this is not fair. People can't disappear on us like this. I guess I'll tell my wife - "If I have a car accident or a major heart attack, be sure to post at Talk Classical a little note saying - Almaviva unfortunately has passed away, but I'm sure that among his last thoughts for his family and friends, he did have some nice feelings regarding his penpals at the Opera forum, and most likely wished them continuous enjoyment of this sublime artform that was so important to him."

I'll be worrying about (and for) Alan until he either comes back, or we - by miracle given the anonymous nature of this place - find out what happened and get some closure.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm worried as well. I pm'd one of the mods in case he'd heard anything but no. 

Maybe someone in admin with access to his email address could email him?


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

sospiro said:


> Maybe someone in admin with access to his email address could email him?


That's an idea - maybe Krummhorn?


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

I've been worried for a while too, although I think he did have a non-participating time before.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

mamascarlatti said:


> I've been worried for a while too, although I think he did have a non-participating time before.


Yes, but at that time he was active at GMG which is not the case now.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

jhar26 said:


> Yes, but at that time he was active at GMG which is not the case now.


Do you think one of the administrators could investigate using his non-public registration information, or would this be a no-no?


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

I encountered a similar experience with an online classical-music friend I met in Yahoo and then subsequently followed to Paltalk where we ran a classical music chatroom. One day, about 7 months ago, he simply disappeared. Rumours eventually started circulating that he had died (no-one actually knew how old he was). To this day, no-one knows what happened to him. 

I too enjoyed Elgarian's posts and hope he will soon return saying "Hey, what's all the fuss about?".


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I have captured Elgarian and keep him in my cellar. He is constantly tortured by watching Bold and the Beautiful with Czech lector. You have time until Bold and Beautiful last episode to satisfy me, then Elgarian shall be hanged or released I see my light come shining, from the west unto the east, any day now, any day now he shall be released.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Aramis, I do believe there will be a murder of opera-lovers from various parts of the world converging on Poland rather soon.

I also wonder where Elgarian is. I bet the UWP got him; he was one of the ones responsible for the fact that we know they exist... of course, I'm also one, so I hope that's not the case.

I just hope nothing bad's happened. It would be a bad day for all of us if it has.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

sospiro said:


> I'm worried as well. I pm'd one of the mods in case he'd heard anything but no.
> 
> Maybe someone in admin with access to his email address could email him?





Almaviva said:


> That's an idea - maybe Krummhorn?


A great idea , and I have done just that. If there is a response, I'll pass it along here.



Almaviva said:


> Do you think one of the administrators could investigate using his non-public registration information, or would this be a no-no?


I've looked at Alan's master registration profile, and there is nothing there that most of you don't already know about him. The last time he signed in here was on January 8th.

For privacy reasons the forum staff cannot divulge his email or IP addresses either on the public boards or in private messaging.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

I know you can't divulge email addresses but it would be good to hear he's OK.

If he's just taking a break, then fine, we miss him but we're not his keeper. If he's ill then it would be great to send him some get-well messages.

If he's passed on to the great opera house in the sky then I, for one, would want to tell his loved ones how he used to make me laugh so much it hurt & that I'll miss him.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Krummhorn said:


> A great idea , and I have done just that. If there is a response, I'll pass it along here.
> 
> I've looked at Alan's master registration profile, and there is nothing there that most of you don't already know about him. The last time he signed in here was on January 8th.
> 
> For privacy reasons the forum staff cannot divulge his email or IP addresses either on the public boards or in private messaging.


Thanks for doing this, Krummhorn. Let's hope we'll hear good news if your email gets a response.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Me aburre...¿Por qué no lo quitas?*

*J'ai dit qu'il ne suffisait pas d'entendre la musique, mais qu'il fallait encore la voir" (Stravinsky*)

Martin


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> *J'ai dit qu'il ne suffisait pas d'entendre la musique, mais qu'il fallait encore la voir" (Stravinsky*)
> 
> Martin


Will you behave, Martin? Don't get confrontational again, buddy! I don't try to dictate to you what signatures you should use, so, let's respect each person's choice, OK?
I like this quote because it gives the essence of why I am a firm believer in opera videos and live presentations, as opposed to just listening to opera on CD like many here advocate for.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Don't worry...*



> I'm 53 and hopefully not about to die (although I did have some health scares). But you know, this is not fair. People can't disappear on us like this. I guess I'll tell my wife - "If I have a car accident or a major heart attack, be sure to post at Talk Classical a little note saying - Almaviva unfortunately has passed away, but I'm sure that among his last thoughts for his family and friends, he did have some nice feelings regarding his penpals at the Opera forum, and most likely wished them continuous enjoyment of this sublime artform that was so important to him."


You are as talkative as me...you'll write even from your grave.

Martin

LOL


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

I'll try to keep a positive thought and hope for the possibility that he's engaged in shrinking his UW pile and increasing his W pile. (That's UW="UnWatched" [as in DVDs] & of course W="watched.")

Maybe there's some UL→L action going on, too! [I can _hope!_]

I might be overestimating my impact on these boards- but in light of this turn of events, I've left my password and select contact information in the household lock-box, with instructions for Hot_townPhilly (my wife) to reach out in the event of any prolonged inability on my part to do so...


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh gosh I'm so sorry to have generated such a fuss, inadvertently.

I'm perfectly well, but I encountered one of those periods when life throws a few spanners into the works and my attention was needed urgently elsewhere; and then a day or two away from the computer somehow became a week, and then before I knew it, it was two; and then I was away from home for a while - and finally I returned today to find an email from Lars, bless him, who alerted me to all this speculation about where I might be.

Thank you all for the concern, though I seem to have generated it under unforgivably false pretences, and I apologise for that - but it didn't actually occur to me that anyone would notice much that I was missing! There's nothing seriously wrong, and even if there were, Haydn symphonies (on period instruments) would help to keep me cheerful. Have you tried 'em? I used to think they were stodgy but that was because I'd always been listening to the inflated slick-'n-smooth versions played by big modern orchestras. But actually, once you get the period instruments involved, they're like chocolates; you just try one, and then another, and before long you've gobbled your way through the whole box and are left with a silly smile on your face.

And now look, see the state I'm in? This is an opera thread and I'm rambling offtopic about Haydn symphonies. Pathetic. I'll leave you for now with the question: Did you know there was an old 1980s recording of _La Rondine_ conducted by James Levine with Kiri Te Kanawa as Magda? (I didn't, but now I do, and I have one, though it doesn't quite have the spark that Angela and Roberto have, so you don't need to worry.)

Just make sure nobody says anything interesting, please, while I'm taking my break.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Lots of reactions to _this_. First, *great rejoicing* Yea!! Too lazy to cue up the appropriate "monty Python & the Holy Grail" image. Second, a little concern on account of having to weather:


Elgarian said:


> one of those periods when life throws a few spanners into the works and my attention was needed urgently elsewhere; and then a day or two away from the computer somehow became a week, and then before I knew it, it was two; and then I was away from home for a while -


Reading with some (hopefully) not misplaced empathy, because I too have recently had a little stretch of time where I encountered things that required instant attention- and am relieved to return to a semblance of normalcy. Then there is:


Elgarian said:


> There's nothing seriously wrong...


which brings me back to some happiness and hope once more. 
(I almost typed 'happiness and hops':lol: which I guess wouldn't be a bad idea, either!!)


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

I think you've just been too busy strangling budgerigars

(great to see you back)


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

sospiro said:


> I think you've just been too busy strangling budgerigars


..._Lemon curry???_

Great to see you back, mate. :tiphat:


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Elgarian said:


> Oh gosh I'm so sorry to have generated such a fuss, inadvertently.
> 
> I'm perfectly well, but I encountered one of those periods when life throws a few spanners into the works and my attention was needed urgently elsewhere; and then a day or two away from the computer somehow became a week, and then before I knew it, it was two; and then I was away from home for a while - and finally I returned today to find an email from Lars, bless him, who alerted me to all this speculation about where I might be.
> 
> ...










I'm so relieved, you can't imagine it!

Although there is a hint of mixed emotions, buddy. You should have warned us...







We were worried sick!!!

Anyway, the important thing is that you're well.










Now get your butt to the Top Recommended DVDs/Blu-rays thread! That's an order!









Just kidding. Take your time and I hope whatever is troubling you gets solved for the best. I'm really glad to see you well. You're really liked here, buddy!


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Yes, what a relieve. So, if I understand correctly Aramis hadn't kidnapped Elegarian after all (?)


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

jhar26 said:


> Yes, what a relieve. So, if I understand correctly Aramis hadn't kidnapped Elegarian after all (?)


OK, now, since Aramis wasn't torturing poor Alan in some dungeon in Poland, can we un-ban he?

That would make our little clique complete again.

(Kidding. I know it's temporary, and I know Aramis did it to himself and in purpose, but I hope he'll reconsider)


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

In case anyone was puzzled by my comment, go here.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*La Rondine*



> And now look, see the state I'm in? This is an opera thread and I'm rambling offtopic about Haydn symphonies. Pathetic. I'll leave you for now with the question: Did you know there was an old 1980s recording of La Rondine conducted by James Levine with Kiri Te Kanawa as Magda? (I didn't, but now I do, and I have one, though it doesn't quite have the spark that Angela and Roberto have, so you don't need to worry.)


I had this Kiri te Kanawa version, I sold it and bought my old and unfogettable Anna Moffo I had on LP.










I have also the Roberto Alagna version, awesome....But Prunier is not good.

Welcome back, Elgarian...even if Haydn is not among my favourites...

Martin

P.S.Are you British?...


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

I didn't know that there is a La Rondine with Kiri conducted by Levine. I have one that is conducted by Maazel though.


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

Almaviva said:


> You should have warned us...


[Laying aside the half-strangled budgie and part-glued DVD...]

Go down to the Talk Classical basement and walk along the cobwebby dark corridor (the one that leads to the cells where they keep long-forgotten moderators who went over the edge) until you come to the small trapdoor in the floor. Open it (CTP has the key, available on application, giving 3 weeks' notice) and descend the ladder into the snake-infested mud pit. Wade boldly through the mud for five minutes in a northerly direction until you come to the Talk Classical Secret Community Notice Board. There, in print which is admittedly rather small and needs a magnifying glass (you did bring one I hope?), is a crumpled piece of paper explaining in full, in North American Croatian-Siberian slang (you did bring the dictionary?), not only the details of my present situation, but also how to obtain a lifetime supply of free opera DVDs (provided you made the claim before the end of January 2011).

So I suppose you missed out on the DVDs as well Alma, eh? I'm sorry, but of course there's a limit to how obvious and clear one can make these things ....


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

jhar26 said:


> I didn't know that there is a La Rondine with Kiri conducted by Levine. I have one that is conducted by Maazel though.


I find that 'Maazel' looks very much like 'Levine' in the half-light, if you turn it upside down and look at it through badly-prescribed spectacles. So yes, now you come to mention it, that 'L' is more like an 'M' than I thought, so it's really something like 'Mevine' - no wait, 'Mavine', or perhaps, 'Mavzel' ... no, no, Maazel, yes that's it, you're right Gaston. Heck, that's the sort of mistake _anyone_ could make. Right?


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Elgarian said:


> I find that 'Maazel' looks very much like 'Levine' in the half-light, if you turn it upside down and look at it through badly-prescribed spectacles. So yes, now you come to mention it, that 'L' is more like an 'M' than I thought, so it's really something like 'Mevine' - no wait, 'Mavine', or perhaps, 'Mavzel' ... no, no, Maazel, yes that's it, you're right Gaston. Heck, that's the sort of mistake _anyone_ could make. Right?


Yes - especially someone who has just spend a month in Aramis' cellar.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Elgarian said:


> [Laying aside the half-strangled budgie and part-glued DVD...]
> 
> Go down to the Talk Classical basement and walk along the cobwebby dark corridor (the one that leads to the cells where they keep long-forgotten moderators who went over the edge) until you come to the small trapdoor in the floor. Open it (CTP has the key, available on application, giving 3 weeks' notice) and descend the ladder into the snake-infested mud pit.


So that's where they got the Parsifal snake from 



Elgarian said:


> Wade boldly through the mud for five minutes in a northerly direction until you come to the Talk Classical Secret Community Notice Board. There, in print which is admittedly rather small and needs a magnifying glass (you did bring one I hope?), is a crumpled piece of paper explaining in full, in North American Croatian-Siberian slang (you did bring the dictionary?), not only the details of my present situation, but also how to obtain a lifetime supply of free opera DVDs (provided you made the claim before the end of January 2011).
> 
> So I suppose you missed out on the DVDs as well Alma, eh? I'm sorry, but of course there's a limit to how obvious and clear one can make these things ....


:tiphat: :lol:


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

sospiro said:


> In case anyone was puzzled by my comment, go here.


You've got no idea just how surreal it is for me to see a post by myself in a thread dedicated to Puccini...


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

jhar26 said:


> Yes - especially someone who has just spend a month in Aramis' cellar.


What people don't realise is that I've also recently watched this DVD of _La Clemenza_, which was also conducted by Maazel, as you can see clearly on the label if you wear the appropriate spectacles and switch the lights off:










The weird thing is that in this filmed production, Kiri Te Kanawa looks deceptively like Anne Howells. It makes me think some of these companies set out deliberately to confuse us.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Elgarian said:


> [Laying aside the half-strangled budgie and part-glued DVD...]
> 
> Go down to the Talk Classical basement and walk along the cobwebby dark corridor (the one that leads to the cells where they keep long-forgotten moderators who went over the edge) until you come to the small trapdoor in the floor. Open it (CTP has the key, available on application, giving 3 weeks' notice) and descend the ladder into the snake-infested mud pit. Wade boldly through the mud for five minutes in a northerly direction until you come to the Talk Classical Secret Community Notice Board. There, in print which is admittedly rather small and needs a magnifying glass (you did bring one I hope?), is a crumpled piece of paper explaining in full, in North American Croatian-Siberian slang (you did bring the dictionary?), not only the details of my present situation, but also how to obtain a lifetime supply of free opera DVDs (provided you made the claim before the end of January 2011).
> 
> So I suppose you missed out on the DVDs as well Alma, eh? I'm sorry, but of course there's a limit to how obvious and clear one can make these things ....


Hmm... it wouldn't have worked, due to the 3 weeks notice after the application for the key... I'd still have to be worried sick for 3 weeks.

The snake pit thing would have been another obstacle. See, my feelings for you and my feelings for myself are comparable to my feelings for Renée and my feelings for Anna. I very much like Renée, but I love Anna. I very much like you, but I love myself. So, the likelihood of dying of multiple snake bites to find out what happened to you might have stopped me.

Now, that's enough, buddy! Like I said, get your butt to the DVD/blu-ray thread in the sub-forum. We need someone to break the runners-up tie for the second best La Bohème DVD; the SuperBowl is about to start, and I need to move on!:scold:

And do send my DVDs in the mail, if you want to avoid my team of lawyers. We're preparing a lawsuit asking for compensatory damages due to emotional trauma, lost sleep, and general unfocused state while worrying that you had passed on to the Great Opera House in the Sky. We may settle out of court, but this will cost you at least 100 DVDs. Make it 50 if 10 of them feature my Anna. Or one if you can dig out a DVD of Anna performing Salome, with full strip-tease at the end.:devil:


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Well that's cheered up my breakfast immensely, though I might have to sue Alan for making me snort up my cereal milk.:lol: :lol:


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Youre having breakfast, Im having Dinner, Alma's about to watch the superbowl.
The world is quite an amazing place.


----------



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

Elgarian said:


> I find that 'Maazel' looks very much like 'Levine' in the half-light, if you turn it upside down and look at it through badly-prescribed spectacles. So yes, now you come to mention it, that 'L' is more like an 'M' than I thought, so it's really something like 'Mevine' - no wait, 'Mavine', or perhaps, 'Mavzel' ... no, no, Maazel, yes that's it, you're right Gaston. Heck, that's the sort of mistake _anyone_ could make. Right?


Welcome back! I did vanish from the forum for several weeks last year without any explanation. I simply had OD'd opera for a while, especially since I was returning to the art form, after a gap of many years. Maybe it would be a good idea to inform others of extended absences, though.

I was just beginning to write a message correcting the Levine/Maazel thing, but saw that it had already been dealt with.

Your reference to the eyesight comes so close! For example, I have a cellular phone with a complete QWERTY keyboard, but I can't see the b***y buttons without spectacles, can't read the bread text of newspapers etc. I think this is the most annoying aspect of ageing!


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Herkku said:


> Welcome back! I did vanish from the forum for several weeks last year without any explanation. I simply had OD'd opera for a while, especially since I was returning to the art form, after a gap of many years. Maybe it would be a good idea to inform others of extended absences, though.
> 
> I was just beginning to write a message correcting the Levine/Maazel thing, but saw that it had already been dealt with.
> 
> Your reference to the eyesight comes so close! For example, I have a cellular phone with a complete QWERTY keyboard, but I can't see the b***y buttons without spectacles, can't read the bread text of newspapers etc. I think this is the most annoying aspect of ageing!


Yes, I noticed, and I did inquire if you had died... LOL. Again, the very same Aramis seemed to indicate that you had... I wasn't as upset because when I joined the forum you were in the middle of your absence so I hadn't had the opportunity to grow an attachment, but I did read your M22 reviews and was wondering what had happened to the knowledgeable and smart reviewer Herkku.:tiphat:

Your visual problem = glasses with progressive lenses. They're great as soon as you get passed the first week of nausea and lack of balance while going down the stairs.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Herkku said:


> ... I did vanish from the forum for several weeks last year without any explanation. I simply had OD'd opera for a while, especially since I was returning to the art form, after a gap of many years. Maybe it would be a good idea to inform others of extended absences, though.


I was here when you had your break but didn't *know* you well enough to question where or why you'd gone. I didn't even know about the fire.









Anyway, glad you came back.


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

Almaviva said:


> And do send my DVDs in the mail


Dash it Alma, you're on a run of really bad luck. Just 5 minutes before reading this, I'd posted half of all the remaining DVDs to Annie and the other half to Natalie.

Except the Puccini DVDs - they all went to WV.

And except the _La Rondine_ DVDs, which I dipped in liquid gold and donated to the _La Rondine_ Appreciation Society of Lower Bodlington-on-Sea (which has a membership of only 2 people and a goldfish, but don't laugh because there are _other goldfish_ showing an interest).

Oh, and the ones signed by Renée Fleming went to Gaston because he's a moderator and could just wipe me off the board at a stroke, if the whim took him.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Elgarian said:


> Dash it Alma, you're on a run of really bad luck. Just 5 minutes before reading this, I'd posted half of all the remaining DVDs to Annie and the other half to Natalie.






Elgarian said:


> Except the Puccini DVDs - they all went to WV.
> 
> And except the _La Rondine_ DVDs, which I dipped in liquid gold and donated to the _La Rondine_ Appreciation Society of Lower Bodlington-on-Sea (which has a membership of only 2 people and a goldfish, but don't laugh because there are _other goldfish_ showing an interest).
> 
> Oh, and the ones signed by Renée Fleming went to Gaston because he's a moderator and could just wipe me off the board at a stroke, if the whim took him.


What have you done with the Salome with Anna? As described here.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Elgarian said:


> Except the Puccini DVDs - they all went to WV.


I never thought people with TB could get much louder than London concert audiences...


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

sospiro said:


> What have you done with the Salome with Anna? As described here.


Yes, yes, Alan, as long as you kept Anna's Salome and are mailing it to me, cool, I call back the hounds, I mean, the lawyers!


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

sospiro said:


> What have you done with the Salome with Anna? As described here.


As we speak, it's sailing towards Alma across the Atlantic, protected by a convoy of 50 large warships.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Elgarian said:


> As we speak, it's sailing towards Alma across the Atlantic, protected by a convoy of 50 large warships.


Great. I'm sending the Air Force to meet the convoy half way and escort them as well. I hear that Putin is planning to try and get it before it arrives here. I knew he was up to no good when he named Anna his ambassador to get the 2018 World Cup granted to Russia. That boy is power hungry and he wants the DVD in his collection. But it shall find its way to its legitimate owner, Almaviva. The Chinese are also interested. They have no clue about who Anna is, but once Putin got greedy, the Chinese thought that possession of the DVD will ensure world domination. I told them that they got it wrong, that's supposed to be the Rheingold, not Anna's Salome DVD. They dropped their grabbing attempt and are now scrambling to find out where the Rheingold is, silly Chinese!


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

OK, soon enough I'll be known as the boy who cried wolf, but now I'm starting to be concerned about Gaston's absence. It's been a really short time, since last Thursday, but the weird thing is that as a moderator, he's got some moderating tasks and it is not likely that he'd go away even for a short time without telling the other moderators, and he hasn't (I've checked). The mods are as puzzled as I am, so, again we're faced with a beloved member missing in action... 

So, folks, when you plan to suddenly disappear on us, please post a warning at least once so that we don't need to think that you have passed on to the Great Opera House in the Sky!

Or maybe I'm just getting too addicted to this place. I may need to cut back a little. When one starts to worry because another member of the forum is missing for just five days, one probably needs to take a break from the forum.


----------



## Webernite (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm getting worried. It's been almost ten minutes since we last heard from Almaviva.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Webernite said:


> I'm getting worried. It's been almost ten minutes since we last heard from Almaviva.


Reports of my demise were greatly exaggerated.


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

Almaviva said:


> When one starts to worry because another member of the forum is missing for just five days, one probably needs to take a break from the forum.


Not necessarily. A nice single malt and a good book might do the job just as well.

I'm not worried about Gaston. Two weeks, and I might start to ask questions - but for now, my guess is that he's somewhere good, tucking into a plate of chips with lashings of ketchup and mayonnaise.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Almaviva said:


> So, folks, when you plan to suddenly disappear on us, please post a warning at least once so that we don't need to think that you have passed on to the Great Opera House in the Sky!


As a staffer, when I have an upheaval that requires me to be away for a good period of time (and I've had a couple of doozies in the last 2 years), I drop a note to other staffers before my departure. Sometimes, for staff-continuity reasons, we keep those communiques 'in-house' among the staff (this is a common practice for things like vacation) so that we don't make a public declaration that we're short-staffed. Posters with mischief on their mind might increase their activity at exactly those times.

There are, however, two obvious scenarios that would throw this protocol into a cocked hat:

1) A personal upheaval so dramatic and thoroughgoing that one doesn't have _time_ to give advance notification, 
or 2) A major computer-failure, which could in some instances snuff out the communication-vehicle.

Like the rest of you, we're sittin' here hopin' for the best...


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

Actually, now I start thinking about it ... and after realising that even CTP is in the dark ... maybe I'm not so sure about the chips and mayonnaise as I was earlier, and just a little uneasy. He hasn't been active on his own website since 21 Feb, either. So this is indeed unusual.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Elgarian said:


> Actually, now I start thinking about it ... and after realising that even CTP is in the dark ... maybe I'm not so sure about the chips and mayonnaise as I was earlier, and just a little uneasy. He hasn't been active on his own website since 21 Feb, either. So this is indeed unusual.


Hopefully it's just some personal endeavor like it was in your case, but yes, I'm worried, mostly because of the unusual fact that he hasn't notified Krummhorn or CTP.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Elgarian said:


> Actually, now I start thinking about it ... and after realising that even CTP is in the dark ... maybe I'm not so sure about the chips and mayonnaise as I was earlier, and just a little uneasy. He hasn't been active on his own website since 21 Feb, either. So this is indeed unusual.


Would you mind giving me the URL to his website?
:tiphat:


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Chi_townPhilly said:


> 1) A personal upheaval so dramatic and thoroughgoing that one doesn't have _time_ to give advance notification,
> or 2) A major computer-failure, which could in some instances snuff out the communication-vehicle.
> 
> Like the rest of you, we're sittin' here hopin' for the best...


Let's hope it's 2.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Elgarian said:


> Not necessarily. A nice single malt and a good book might do the job just as well.
> 
> I'm not worried about Gaston. Two weeks, and I might start to ask questions - but for now, my guess is that he's somewhere good, tucking into a plate of chips with lashings of ketchup and mayonnaise.


:lol::lol:

You certainly have a way with words, I just found that rather funny...

But seriously I also hope all is well with moderator jhar26.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Great news: we have been informed that Gaston (jhar26) has been having PC trouble and hopes to return to the forum as soon as he can.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Almaviva said:


> Great news: we have been informed that Gaston (jhar26) has been having PC trouble and hopes to return to the forum as soon as he can.


That's great to hear... or rather, as great to hear as PC trouble can be to hear about.:lol::tiphat:


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

World Violist said:


> That's great to hear... or rather, as great to hear as PC trouble can be to hear about.:lol::tiphat:


It wouldn't have been much of a problem if my PC dealer hadn't been the PC dealer from hell. He picked up my PC to fix it. Half a week later I called him to ask what took him so long. His answering machine told me that he was out of the country for a ten day holiday with the wife and kids. He could have told me that before he left in which case I would have bought a new PC! :scold:


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

jhar26 said:


> It wouldn't have been much of a problem if my PC dealer hadn't been the PC dealer from hell. He picked up my PC to fix it. Half a week later I called him to ask what took him so long. His answering machine told me that he was out of the country for a ten day holiday with the wife and kids. He could have told me that before he left in which case I would have bought a new PC! :scold:


Doesn't he realise that his thoughtless actions brought TalkClassical to a standstill? Let's send the heavy boys round to his house.

Good to see you back Gaston. Things have been wildly out of control in your absence - rioting, looting, muggings, all sorts of stuff.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Elgarian said:


> Doesn't he realise that his thoughtless actions brought TalkClassical to a standstill? Let's send the heavy boys round to his house.


I have already contacted my good friend Mike Tyson and he told me that he will take care of it. 



> Good to see you back Gaston. Things have been wildly out of control in your absence - rioting, looting, muggings, all sorts of stuff.


Typical. You guys having a ball while I'm unable to participate in it.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

jhar26 said:


> It wouldn't have been much of a problem if my PC dealer hadn't been the PC dealer from hell. He picked up my PC to fix it. Half a week later I called him to ask what took him so long. His answering machine told me that he was out of the country for a ten day holiday with the wife and kids. He could have told me that before he left in which case I would have bought a new PC! :scold:


:lol:

Have really missed you - glad you're back.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Lovely to have you back Gaston.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks guys. I'm glad to be back.


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

jhar26 said:


> It wouldn't have been much of a problem if my PC dealer hadn't been the PC dealer from hell. He picked up my PC to fix it. Half a week later I called him to ask what took him so long. His answering machine told me that he was out of the country for a ten day holiday with the wife and kids. He could have told me that before he left in which case I would have bought a new PC! :scold:


Yikes! Been there, done that, but never with a PC.

Glad to have you back Gaston. As you see, we've all missed you.


----------

